
Hi. I’m Tim. I’m a single cell in society’s body. U.S. society, to be specific - sturza
https://waitbutwhy.com/2019/08/story-intro.html
======
booleandilemma
Chapter 1 cribs a lot of ideas from Dawkins’ _The Selfish Gene_ , does this
guy cite it anywhere?

~~~
thedudeabides5
Not sure, but it's not like he's claiming academic privilege.

I see more EO Wilson in what follows than Dawkin's anyway... We're all in a
big ant colony, even if we don't realize it day to day, etc.

------
bhouston
I remember this from here:
[http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/SUPORGLI.html](http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/SUPORGLI.html)

